# Hiker Found Dead



## Greg (Jul 22, 2002)

Hiker Found Dead
Man Dies Hiking On Trail In Lincoln

LINCOLN, N.H. -- An autopsy was scheduled Sunday for a Merrimack, N.H., man who died while hiking on the Bond Cliff trail in Lincoln Saturday. 

Fish and Game officials believe Paul J. Creager, 35, suffered a heart attack, and that he was alone at the time. 

Creager was found by passerbys and was brought out of the woods by emergency crews at about 4 a.m. Sunday morning. 


Fish and Game Lieutenant Todd Bogardus said Bond Cliff is a rugged and remote trail. Creager was found about seven miles into the woods from Route 112.

*Source*


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2002)

*Another Death*

Another death in the Whites this week. Be careful out there:



> Man Dies While Hiking
> Hiker Suffers A Seizure On Crawford Notch
> 
> POSTED: 7:18 p.m. EDT July 22, 2002
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Greg (Jul 24, 2002)

Here's a touching article about Paul Creager:



> Love of hiking was in Merrimack man’s soul
> 
> By LAUREN ROTH, Telegraph Staff
> rothl@telegraph-nh.com
> ...



*Source*


----------



## pedxing (Jul 24, 2002)

A sweet story on Creager/Noonday Hiker.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 24, 2002)

The Pemi would not be a bad place to die, but at 35 and with a young son... that is so sad. 

 I resolve to remember him next time I cast eyes on the Pemi.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks Greg for posting the follow up.  I'll remember to hug my wife & daughter when they come home tonight.


----------

